# It's almost time!!!



## itsybitsy (May 17, 2017)

My very very very pregnant (surprise!) girl seems to be almost ready. I've been able to see the babies moving for close to three days now, especially when momma's trying to sleep. She hasn't been eating much, drinking lots, has been clearing the fur away from her nipples, and FINALLY started nest building. After sleeping all day, she's now clearing out all the corners of her cage. I can't help but be a helicopter mom. I'm trying to be quiet and not disturb her but I'm just too excited. I never expected this but I'm so thrilled after seeing the little wiggles!!!

The vet we saw yesterday (to confirm that it was babies and not a health issue) actually snuck me a small digital xray for free. It only covered a small part of her tummy, and even then you can see three spines!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures of the babies!


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

Aww, congratulations!


----------

